# Screws



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patrick2017 said:


> I have a 2017 chevy cruze LS sedan 1.4 gas. I change my own air filter and cabin filter.The air filter housing under the hood has 4 screws.They are starting to strip. Dealer wants $6.00 for 1 screw. Haven't had any luck online. Anyone run into this problem or know of another screw that would work? I live in a high dust area so like to change frequently.TIA


Do you know what the threads are? Is it the screws going bad or the socket? Post a picture. (I have a Gen I)


----------

